# الحق الحق اقول لكم



## angil sky (1 يوليو 2011)

الحق الحق اقول لكم
******************
هذة احدي كلمات الرب يسوع التي كثيرا ما بدا بها تعاليمة لتلاميذة وسامعية

( 1 )
" الحق الحق اقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر ان يري ملكوت اللة "
( يو 3 : 3 )
هنا اهمية الولادة من فوق اي الولادة من الماء والروح
[ سر المعمودية ]

( 2 )
" الحق الحق اقول لكم ان من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي ارسلني فلة حياة ابدية "
( يو 5 : 24 )
هنا اهمية سماع انجيل المسيح

( 3 )
" الحق الحق اقول لكم انة تاتي ساعة وهي الان حين يسمع الاموات صوت ابن اللة والسامعون يحيون "
( يو 5 : 25 )
هنا اموات الخطية يحييهم صوت المسيح

( 4 )
" الحق الحق اقول لكم ليس موسي اعطاكم الخبز من السماء بل ابي يعطيكم الخبز الحقيقي من السماء "
( يو 6 : 32 )
هنا الاب السماوي اعطانا ابنة الوحيد . الخبز الحقيقي

( 5 )
" الحق الحق اقول لكم ان لم تاكلوا جسد ابن الانسان وتشربوا دمة فليس لكم حياة فيكم "
( يو 6 : 53 )
هنا سر الافخارستيا [ التناول ]

( 6 )
" الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يري الموت الي الابد "
( يو 8 : 51 )
هنا اهمية تصديق كلام الرب

( 7 )
" الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن "
( يو 8 : 58 )
هنا ازلية الابن الوحيد

( 8 )
" الحق الحق اقول لكم ان الذي لا يدخل من الباب .. فذاك سارق ولص "
( يو 10 : 1 )
هنا نبوة عن الدجال السارق واللص

( 9 )
" الحق الحق اقول لكم اني انا باب الخراف "
( يو 10 : 7 )
هنا ليس باحد غيرة الخلاص

( 10 )
" الحق الحق اقول لكم ان لم تقع حبة الحنطة في الارض وتمت فهي تبقي وحدها ولكن ان ماتت تاتي يثمر كثير "
( يو 12 : 24 )
هنا موت المسيح وقيامتة يجذب الجميع

( 11 )
" الحق الحق اقول لكم انة ليس عبد اعظم من سيدة "
( يو 13 : 16 )
هنا اهمية اتباع مثال المسيح

( 12 )
" الحق الحق اقول لكم الذي يقبل من ارسلني يقبلني "
( يو 13 : 20 )
هنا لا يجب ان نرذل خدام المسيح

( 13 )
" الحق الحق اقول لكم ان واحد منكم سيسلمني "
( يو 13 : 21 )
هنا يكشف المسيح حقيقة الخائن

( 14 )
" الحق الحق اقول لكم من يومن بي فالاعمال التي انا اعملها يعملها هو ايضا "
( يو 14 : 12 )
هنا المسيح اعطانا ثمرة الاعمال الصالحة لمجد اسمة

( 15 )
" الحق الحق اقول لكم انكم ستبكون وتنوحون والعالم يفرح .. ولكن حزنكم يتحول الي فرح "
( يو 16 : 20 )
هنا حزن التلاميذ بموت الرب ثم فرحهم بقيامتة

( 16 )
" الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كل ما طلبتم م الاب باسمي يعطيكم "
( يو 16 : 23 )
هنا الاب يعطينا كل ما سألنا ان طلبناة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح

( 17 )
" الخق الحق اقول لك لما كنت اكثر حداثة كنت تمنطق ذاتك .. ولكن متي شخت فانك تمد يديك .. ويحملك "
( يو 21 : 18 )
هنا نبوة عن استشهاد الرسول بطرس مصلوبا بامر نيرون امبراطور روما
وقد تم ذلك في 5 ابيب


المسيح هو الحق
 لا يسقط حرف واحد من كلامة
 المسيح ابن الله الحي...
لك المجد الى الابد ....امين


----------



## مارى+جرجس (2 يوليو 2011)

رائـــــــع *angil sky 


*


----------



## النهيسى (2 يوليو 2011)

روعه جدا جدا 
شكرا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك



​


----------



## angil sky (2 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك استاذه ماري+جرجس
الرب يباركك


----------



## angil sky (2 يوليو 2011)

استاذي النهيسي
اشكرك استاذي المبارك
الرب يزيدك نعمه
اشكر مرورك


----------



## kalimooo (4 يوليو 2011)

( 16 )
" الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كل ما طلبتم م الاب باسمي يعطيكم "
( يو 16 : 23 )

جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## angil sky (4 يوليو 2011)

ربنا ايباركك اخ كليمو
ويحافظ عليك 
وميرسي
لمرورك
​


----------

